# Woo-Hoo!! pt.2



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Mods, wasn't sure if this should go here, in Props, or in Atmosphere - my apologies if you need to move this thread.

Bear with me a minute and I'll eventually get to the point. We decided back in Oct. 2009 that the 2010 Trail of Terror would be movie-themed which isn't really that difficult to do. We've already got something like 8-10 stations designated and 3-4 stand-alone's - all based on movies.

In the past in our "waiting area", we've had bonfires and/or shown old horror movies (too much profanity in the newer ones - but that's another story for another time) using a projector and a sheet.

This morning, on a lark, I stopped in the local Hurleyville video store. And they had all their old promotional movie posters for sale for 50 cents each. Woo-Hoo!! I couldn't help but think this was the reason I stopped by. So, movies in the waiting area it is for 2010 and I'll even pull out that popcorn maker someone gave me two years ago and finally use it. Maybe I can find enough folding chairs or just use logs for seating like we have in the past. And surround the area with all these cool movie posters I got today.

So here's where I could use a little help. How do I handle these posters so I can display them for a month exposed to the weather? I know someone at the local school who MIGHT could get them laminated for me. But would that be enough? Do you have any other suggestions as to how I can protect the posters?

And also, can anyone suggest a "family-friendly" horror movie? In the past I've used Young Frankenstein as well as some of the b&w classics.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Damn, I thought this was going to be an update on the puppies

Laminating the posters will seal them completely if done properly, and you could just about use them as outside front door mats at that point You could also put them in poster frames (Michaels has them) but those might not be entirely weather-proof. If they're hung in a protected area, they should be fine.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> Damn, I thought this was going to be an update on the puppies
> 
> Laminating the posters will seal them completely if done properly, and you could just about use them as outside front door mats at that point You could also put them in poster frames (Michaels has them) but those might not be entirely weather-proof. If they're hung in a protected area, they should be fine.


LOL, sorry about that, but then I haven't figured out a way to use the puppies at the Trail, though we did have a live dog once at one of the stations. He'd go insane barking like he was rabid - on command, and then just stop - on command. And of course he was chained up.

No, there'll be no protection once the posters are put out there. And down here in the south during October, temps can range from 90 degrees in the day and then be 30 degrees at night. There could be lots of wind or none, and the same with rain, it might be very dry or we could have a monsoon - or we could have all of these things.

You definitely have me leaning towards the laminate, but now you have me thinking . . . poster frames. Hmmmm? What could I use as poster frames that would be Trail-appropriate? I'm really liking this movie waiting area more and more. It's always been kinda fly-by-night in the past, but this could be an attraction itself.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I wouldn't laminate. Laminate becomes part of the poster....as it yellows, wears, or wrinkles from heat....your poster is lost. 

I'd go with rustic wood boxes. Using old fence wood or 1x2s and wood backing, you can easily make a cheap shallow frame that can be mounted to trees or posts...with a small picture frame light or something at the top to light up the poster and the area. As Roxy suggested..you can use the poster frames you get at a hobby store...as a source for cheap plexy glass that slides into the front of the frame box...or simply use it as part of the box. Use drylock paint and sealant to keep them safe from rain and moisture.

Hope that made sense.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

DarkLore said:


> I wouldn't laminate. Laminate becomes part of the poster....as it yellows, wears, or wrinkles from heat....your poster is lost.
> 
> I'd go with rustic wood boxes. Using old fence wood or 1x2s and wood backing, you can easily make a cheap shallow frame that can be mounted to trees or posts...with a small picture frame light or something at the top to light up the poster and the area. As Roxy suggested..you can use the poster frames you get at a hobby store...as a source for cheap plexy glass that slides into the front of the frame box...or simply use it as part of the box. Use drylock paint and sealant to keep them safe from rain and moisture.
> 
> Hope that made sense.


I like the idea of using the fence boards to make the frames; they're the greatest thing since sliced bread as far as I'm concerned and I already have a bunch of them. My only concern is the $$$ for this many (12 so far) poster-size frames/plexiglass. But hey, I have time to shop it around, at least I'm not starting this in September, lol. Thanks for the ideas, DL.


----------

